# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.80.0 - LG, GT-P1000 vie direct emmc - first in the world

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.80.0 -  LG, GT-P1000 vie direct emmc - first in the world* *Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.80.0 -   LG, P1000 vie direct emmc - first in the world 
Added via JTAG connection: 
- support L7 II P715 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) * *Added via EMMC TOOL:
- support Samsung GT-P1000 (ROM1/2 - READ/Write) - first in the world*

----------

